# deal done?



## abuzar (Jun 23, 2013)

hello, guyz from past 3 months iam looking for cheap mobo that will oc my cpu that is i5 2500k suddenly i found this 
Intel DZ75ML-45K Motherboard - Intel: Flipkart.com

so my question is  is it worth the money as u can see its about 4.6k . and will it oc my cpu ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 23, 2013)

my   : Refer to the Manufacturer's website for full and correct Specs, except, ofcourse Sammy products : 

P. S. I'm not saying that other websites show wrong Info, but some do show a bit less than required. no wars welcome 

and as for the Question, 
here : 
Intel® Desktop Board DZ75ML-45K



> This  Intel® Z75 Express Chipset-based product allows overclocking of the Core as well as the Graphics, and Memory frequencies.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 23, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> my   : Refer to the Manufacturer's website for full and correct Specs, except, ofcourse Sammy products :
> 
> P. S. I'm not saying that other websites show wrong Info, but some do show a bit less than required. no wars welcome
> 
> ...


so should i go with that or not?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 23, 2013)

are you sure you want to OC ??

and are you ready with other things like a good aftermarket cooler ??

i dont have any experience with OCing, so let others suggest,
IMO, it is the cheapest OC-able MOBO in the market, though dont just go and buy it straight away.. wait for some members to comment.

you may have a look here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/174587-another-great-flipkart-deal.html

and maybe here too : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...4873-cheapest-mb-i7-3770k-matrix-hd7970p.html


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2013)

That Z75 stuff is good & recently many have been suggesting them on forum..
You can OC but that doesnt mean you should OC.

ask yourself
1.is your PC slow??
2.Do you have good power supply?
3.do you have a good cooler??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

@OP; post your complete config along with fan setup.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; post your complete config along with fan setup.



what about this?
MSI Z68A-GD65 Socket 1155 Intel Z68 4xDDR3 SLI or Crossfire USB 3.0 SATA 6Gbps

actually this is for my friend so i dint know excatly what parts installed in the system but these are the parts iam sure of:

specs :

motherboard - Intel DH61ZE Motherboard

procy - intel core i5 2500k

cabinet - cooler master elite 370
 ram  - 4gb
hardisk - 500gb

gpu - buying soon ( thinking of sli 2 gtx 650ti boost)

monitor- acer 19inc ( 1440x900)
psu - cooler master thunder 500watt
and stock heatsink fan.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

^ Don't know about that board, but is 5k the max budget?


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ Don't know about that board, but is 5k the max budget?



first tell me will oc my cpu increase performence by much?
my total budget is 25k including gpu, so tell me what to do?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 24, 2013)

OC-ing your CPU can get awesome results, but not if you want to use stock cooler.
an aftermarket cooler must be there to support the heat coming off the CPU when been OC'ed.

and you have a decent budget, IMO.
and you want to have three things, if you want to OC, and also GPU (may be 4, if you want one more ram stick too)
1. OC-able Mobo LGA 1155
2. Aftermarket cooler + additional fans for cooler/case fans (if you dont have enough)
3. a GPU
4. 4 GB Ram stick (same config as the one you have)(optional)
Budget = 25 k

Topgear recently suggested me that CM hyper 212 EVO (one fan included) is one of the best VFM aftermarket coolers also good for OC
we may go for two more fans, one for the cooler (so the cooler now has 2 fans) , and one, you put in the cabby.

CM Hyper 212 EVO = 2.1 K
2x120mm Fans = somebody suggest exact models) (1K ,AFAIK)
1x4 GB Ram = 1.6- ~2.3 k (dunno ,since OP hasn't mentioned the model of the one he has already.)
MOBO = ASUS P8H77-M = 7.4 k
total (with RAM) = 12.1 ~ 12.8 K (leaves 12.9 ~ 12.2 K for GPU)
Total (without RAM) = 10.5 K (leaves 24.5 K for GPU)

somebody suggest a good GPU too, since i have no info about good GPU's

also one thing must be considered , whether the current PSu can support the additional components bought (yes, the GPU specially. )

if the PSU is also to be updated, get the intel mobo instead , and you have 3 k more for the PSU + GPU


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

abuzar said:


> first tell me will oc my cpu increase performence by much?
> my total budget is 25k including gpu, so tell me what to do?



>Of course it does increases performance, but not by a huge margin; and not much in games if equipped with a good GPU.

> 25k for motherboard and graphic card? If yes, Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 (12k) and Zotac GTX660.



mastercool8695 said:


> OC-ing your CPU can get awesome results, but not if you want to use stock cooler.
> an aftermarket cooler must be there to support the heat coming off the CPU when been OC'ed.
> 
> and you have a decent budget, IMO.
> ...



I think OP has i5 2500k


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> >Of course it does increases performance, but not by a huge margin; and not much in games if equipped with a good GPU.
> 
> > 25k for motherboard and graphic card? If yes, Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 (12k) and Zotac GTX660.
> 
> ...



i want to run upcomming games in good framrates and if my budget permits then only i will buy a new mobo because as u told oc does not incraese that much performence in games.

so in 25k what is the best things i can get NOTE ( monitor resolution is only 1440x900)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I think OP has i5 2500k



@ all : sorry buddies, my mistake, edited now 



abuzar said:


> i want to run upcomming games in good framrates and if my budget permits then only i will buy a new mobo because as u told oc does not incraese that much performence in games.
> 
> so in 25k what is the best things i can get NOTE ( monitor resolution is only 1440x900)



still, you need to change that mobo, its h61 not at all for gaming , IMO.
and you may/ may not go for OC, and an aftermarket cooler is always better. (i, myself am gonna buy one soon , even for such a damn proccy )


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @ all : sorry buddies, my mistake, edited now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so where to spend? please help me.
and what about h67 chipsets is it good for gaming?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

I dont there's relation between gaming performance and gaming. And I'm not saying there won't be any performance gain in gaming, its depends on how much cpu intensive the game is. Performance will surely increase in multiplayer as they are quite cpu intensive. For overclocking, you need a z77 board (for second and third gen Intel processors), an aftermarket cooler, as the stock cooler is not enough for overclocking. My previous suggestion still stands. If someone can suggest better z77 board at lower price, then thats even better. Get a z77 board and a graphic card now and get a cooler after 1 or 2 months (dont overclock till then).


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 24, 2013)

^^ +1
asus P8Z77-M as the Z77 mobo ?

and you'll have 2.1 k more for the GPU  

why the hell didn't i think that


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ +1
> asus P8Z77-M as the Z77 mobo ?
> 
> and you'll have 2.1 k more for the GPU
> ...



why not asrock z77 pro3 @6.9k
and hd 7870.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

abuzar said:


> why not asrock z77 pro3 @6.9k
> and hd 7870.



AsRock does not have good A.S.S. in India AFAIK, though the motherboards are very good for their. Outside of India, its a great choice.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> AsRock does not have good A.S.S. in India AFAIK, though the motherboards are very good for their. Outside of India, its a great choice.



what about this:
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

i think its a good budget mobo.


----------



## abuzar (Jun 25, 2013)

abuzar said:


> what about this:
> Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3 Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com
> 
> i think its a good budget mobo.




guyz now i am going with gtx 760 good idea?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

abuzar said:


> guyz now i am going with gtx 760 good idea?



Has your budget increased?


----------



## abuzar (Jun 25, 2013)

no, i will buy a good mobo later for now iam buying seasonic 520watt psu and gtx 760 . worth it?


----------

